# Mini Blinds Going Out The Window!



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Wahoo! We are finally getting rid of those pesky mini blinds! I got some pull down shades on my errand run this morning. This is gonna be wonderful!























For the small windows, I had the shades cut so the fabric covers 32.5 inches of window space. For the larger windows, I had the shades cut so the fabric covers 50.5 inches of window space. This means the mounting hardware will have to go outside those dimensions. My wife has decreed that the shades must be mounted before we leave next week, and they must be concealed under the valance. Initial tests look like they will work fine for covering the window and fitting under the valance. I let you know more after I have them mounted.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lucky you









Where did you get your pull downs? Would love to see pics when you're finished...

Dawn sunny


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just got them at Home Depot. They are nothing special. I could have spent more and got ones with frilly trim, but my wife wasn't there! The shades with the frilly trim were near double the price. I bought five Levelor shades for the little windows at $7 each. I bought three Levelor shades for the larger windows for $15 each.

I just finished installing all the ones that will go on the smaller windows... I was a little frustrated at first. They were cut just long enough to cover the window and conflict with the valance. Then I had an epiphany... The valances are completely adjustable. So I removed the valances, completely removed the valances, hardware and all. Then I installed the shades so they covered the window well, and then reinstalled the valances so that they cooperated with the shades.

Unfortunately, the valances on the larger windows aren't adjustable, and the shades appear to be cut a little long so I will have to go back and have them cut shorter. I will determine what that cut length is and post it.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I have GOT to do this. We've only had the Outback since March, and the blinds look like they've been through a war zone.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CJ999 said:


> I just got them at Home Depot. They are nothing special. I could have spent more and got ones with frilly trim, but my wife wasn't there! The shades with the frilly trim were near double the price. I bought five Levelor shades for the little windows at $7 each. I bought three Levelor shades for the larger windows for $15 each.
> 
> Unfortunately, the valances on the larger windows aren't adjustable, and the shades appear to be cut a little long so I will have to go back and have them cut shorter. I will determine what that cut length is and post it.
> [snapback]129531[/snapback]​


If you could post or PM me the sku number of the blinds and the cut dimensions I should tell them i would appreciate it -- I went to HD the other day and they literally had 10000s to choose from so I started moving around like Stevie Wonder and finally got confused and had to leave..

but I hate those metal blinds... !!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wonder how plantation blinds would do (2" thick vinyl wood-look from Lowe's or Home Depot). They cut to fit, don't rattle, still open without rolling up. My experience with roll-up shades has been pitiful. They either won't roll-up at all, or they flip all the way up!








Darlene action


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I will check the receipt for the SKU number and post it tomorrow. Like I said, they are plain. But that front bunk room in our 28RSDS is like a photgraphic darkroom now!!! And no more blinds rattling everytime someone rolls over.

I think if you were going to use the 2" blinds, you would need to be willing to discard the valances completely. I can't see how you could make them work together, unless you got new valances.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks!
I really need to do something!! My cousin has restless leg syndrome, and she's planned on taking a few more trips with me (AFTER I put on some heavy-duty stabilizers!!!!!). She kicked my blinds on the rear queen slide to a fare-ye-well (not to mention rocking the trailer like we were in a hurricane







). However, a good "margamita" thanks to Bartender Zoomzoom8 helped that one out!!
Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great you got rid of those pesty blinds
Those are still on my list to get rid of
I'll be waiting for pics and sizes,sku#









Don


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We are new to the Outback experience. This kind of information is great!







We will do a once over of our 2007 28rsds on Wednesday. Any comments on what we should look for as far a trouble areas? We are upgrading from a jayco popup and so far we think that our decision has been a good one. We are still trying to navigate around the forum...so still no signature etc. too excited I guess. Thanks for any input. We need all aspects of information as you can give. Thanks, The Gemster plus our dog Murphy Dandy (welsh terrier)


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

z-family said:


> Has anyone tried to replace the mini blinds with those day/night shades that you see on alot of fithwheels? Like these? If we swap ours out I'm going to try to do this.
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]129705[/snapback]​


No, but I would love to have those...they sell them at Camping World too, just haven't had the time to start this project yet. I need to measure the windows and figure out pricing. Do you think they will fit behind the valances?

Dawn sunny


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

For now, here are two of my favorite photos! The first one is intended to illustrate how I feel about the miniblinds, a pile of garbage... More detailed info on this project to follow later today as time allows:


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

*_This is a post in progress, I will be adding more information_ .*

*What I used to do a 2005 28 RSDS:* 
(6) Levelor pull down shades 37" wide by 66" tall
SKU #070042126655 (White, Room Darkening)

(4) Levelor pull down shades 55" wide by 66" tall
SKU #070042126563 (White, Light Reducing)

(11) Mounting Hardware sets. 
SKU #070042128246

Notes: 
They didn't have Room Darkening shades in the 55" wide version because they were out of them, so I had to compromise and get Light Reducing. The Light Reducing shades allow a little light through. I don't like them as much as the Room Darkening, but they are still way better than the mini blinds.

You will need to have these blinds cut to order. I had mine cut so that the fabric was the same width as the mini blinds, but that turned out to be a bit wide because the mounting hardware for the shades sits wider than the fabric. (The mounting hardware for the mini-blinds is not wider than the blind.) As I mentioned above, I had to remount the valances to accomodate the shades. *Remember, some of the valences are not adjustable, so measure your windows first*, but I believe you will be ok with:

(5) Levelor pull down shades 37" wide by 66" tall - cut so the FABRIC is 29.5 inches wide

(1) Levelor pull down shades 37" wide by 66" tall - cut so the FABRIC is 20 inches wide

(4) Levelor pull down shades 55" wide by 66" tall - cut so the fabric is 49 - 49.5 inches wide.

I re-used the same screws that were in the mini blind mounting hardware to hold the shade mounting hardware. The screws that came witht he shade mounting hardware were scary-long for a travel trailer.

If you plan to use a cordless drill as your screwdriver, I also recommend that you get a magnetic phillips tip. I didn't have one and I wished I did.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I would be interested to see a picture of the ones under the box valances. Do they fit? What happens when you need to take them down to re-wind when they won't go up and down? 
More pictures, please!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

The ones under the box valances aren't finished yet. I had them cut too wide so I have to go back and have them cut again... The Levelor mounting hardware looks like it is built to accomodate a really thick blind so I may have plenty more to add to this discussion after I have spent more time working on those.


----------

